# not getting fire



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

i have a little fourwheeler probably a 50cc there is no name brand on it from what i can see...its not getting any fire i am wondering if there is any quick fix for that or what i need to do to fix it


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Prolly same thing I'm ready to do. Get rid of it n buy a namebrand one. There is an inline fuse about 6 inches from the battery. Go ahead & buy a package of them. I've been thru 8 of them. They work for about 2 or 3 rides out of them. Then they blow.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Could be a safety switch prob. I have 2 lil 110cc atvs and they got a fuse in the starter circuit. If that fuse blows it wont crank over but will still have spark. My lil atvs also have a safety switch on the brake system and a teather lanyard on the rear so when the kid falls off it pulls the switch and kills the motor. Just like on a kawi jet ski. I've seen the teather thing pop out or the wires get messed up. That will cause it not to have spark. More than likely its somethin stupid. Or i guess the cheap ignition system could have fried.


----------

